#   ( )

## 4L1G

,   ? ?   ,   ???

----------


## UR7EY

> 


 .       .        .  ,     .     :
    55 4  .   .
  -2        .  ,    ,   .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR7EY

> ,


 ,     .             .         50 (   41   33   14 )  .   ,            .
2-        , . 
3-        . 
4-                . 
5-         . 
9-          .
10-         .
13-            . 
24-          . 
27-         . 
28-         . 
29-       - . 
       .    ,   4 ,        .     .
,  " "    .
                   .
      ,       .            .    .
    ,              ..   .
         .

----------


## UR7EY

> 


    ,       ...

*  17 ():*

,           . :Smile: 
   ?   ,  1940.  55    . ,    41. :Sad:

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR7EY

.        ,    .         .    .                 ,       3. ,     .      *71--1. 
* 76      27.06.41.  .

----------

4L1G

----------


## RA3CC

> ...       ,    ...      *71--1*...


 *  "   "*   .

(1)       71--1    31-33 * 2-36-01* " 71--1  1935 " ( PDF 18  19).

(2)  "     "  1943       , ..       .    , ,    71--3 (* 1-43-02*,  95,  PDF 45).

,      ,         " ",       ?!!

----------

4L1G, UR4UBQ

----------


## UR7EY

> .


 ,   .    . 
 ,     .   . .   -2     ,     ,   "",    ,  ""  .   ,  -2:

----------


## 4L1G

> .


   :

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

4L1G

----------

-   .        .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

> -   .


   -    ,      ,         ,        ,   80-   ,   -     .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

> -


   1967      ,  ,       .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UB3RBU

-50.      51  52 .     ,     :Embarassed:

----------

4L1G, Eugene163, ua3enb

----------


## RK1NA

> .


 . :Crazy: 
 KZ  . :Super:

----------

4l1ma, ua3ycv

----------

